# Difference between GDDR3 and GDDR5



## jaicektm (May 4, 2011)

Hai friends.
I am a noob in graphics card.. Can u explain the main differences between GDDR3 and GDDR5.. also suggest a good graphics card for Intel I5 2400 and Dell St 2220l monitor below 5K..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 4, 2011)

jaicektm said:


> Hai friends.
> I am a noob in graphics card.. Can u explain the main differences between GDDR3 and GDDR5..



Main difference is the bandwidth.

Largely comes down to the speeds being compared between the two. GDDR3 is double speed so if you had a card with 1200MHz GDDR3 it would be 2400MHz rated since it's double pumped like system memory. GDDR5 is quad speed so if you had a card with 800MHz GDDR5 it would be 3200MHz rated since it's quad pumped.



jaicektm said:


> also suggest a good graphics card for Intel I5 2400 and Dell St 2220l monitor below 5K..



*Sapphire HD5670 512MB @4.5k* is the best bet you can get under your mentioned budget. But it is not good for 1080p gaming at high settings. You'll need atleast *HD5770* to get decent results.


----------

